# Lunch Creek kidding thread



## Sunny Searle (Jan 11, 2018)

We have 7 does that are supposed to kid between January 22 and March 27. We are excited because we have introduced a Kiko sure to our herd and are hoping for some fast growing, hearty meat goats. 4 if our does are boer with one Kiko doe and two Nubian does. 
Maisie is due January 22 and she is a boer doe, she was bred to our Kiko buck ichabod.
Then Lickaroo is due February 10 and she is a Nubian doe that was only exposed to my moms Nubian buck Jack, he is just over a year old, I hope she caught. So far I only have pictures of Maisie and Lickaroo, mostly because they are due first and I am not completely sure on any one else’s due date except Lucy who is due March 27. The brown doe is Maisie and the black is Lickaroo. Last year Maisie had twins and Lickaroo had polled triplets. I am hoping for a doeling from Lickaroo so I can keep her and milk her. Lickaroo produces a lot of milk but her udder looks terrible. Hoping for better luck with a doeling! 


 

 So excited for kids this year!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 11, 2018)

Kidding season is so much fun! We raised Boers prior to getting Nigies. This will be our first season of Nigie kidding but I did enjoy the Boer kids!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 16, 2018)

Day 144 for Maisie, her ligaments are still there but it is very soft on both sides. She has been having lots of mucous and her bag is filling even more, it never got shiny last year, but close. Any guesses on how many are in there?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm going to guess twins...leaning towards bucklings


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 16, 2018)

I would be okay with bucklings because we sell them for meat, also my husband has a habit of wanting to keep all doelings, which is good in theory but it will cause overcrowding issues.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 17, 2018)

Sunny Searle said:


> I would be okay with bucklings because we sell them for meat, also my husband has a habit of wanting to keep all doelings, which is good in theory but it will cause overcrowding issues.



And that is how I went from 3 goats to 50 goats in 9 years.


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 17, 2018)

So today is 145 for Maisie, she is passing quite a bit of mucus and when I felt her ligaments this morning they were quite soft, almost not there, it’s supposed to snow this weekend so that is probably when she will have them.

So my boer doe Tornado is due,??? Yeah I don’t know, before February 27 because we took them away from the buck September 30. She is my only FF this year and I am excited because she has had trouble getting pregnant in the past so I am glad she finally caught. I am watching her the closest. Yesterday she was licking her teats and yawning, rubbing against the fence, talking to her belly, scratching her back, and all that good stuff. Her ligaments are still fairly firm though. Doe code! I am thinking she will only have one, what do you guys think? Does she look like she has a month to go? Or more? Or less?


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 17, 2018)

No clue here, but I hope you'll share some pics when they arrive


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 23, 2018)

Any updates??


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 23, 2018)

Well it is day 151 for Maisie and she is driving me crazy! Her ligaments are coming and going, never quite disappearing. Yesterday she was stretching her neck so that it almost touched her back and was doing that lip thing that bucks do to smell the does. She has had so much mucus that I continue to be amazed that more comes out. She is as wide as a barn but does look like she has dropped, it’s hard to tell though because she is a Boer and she is very muscular. I am going crazy!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 23, 2018)

I know the feeling! I’m so ready for Diamond to have her kids!!!  Maisie kids without issues for you and soon!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 23, 2018)

She sure does look like a "wide load" approaching... Hope she goes soon for you with no issues. Looks like twins at the least.


----------



## Pamela (Jan 25, 2018)

No kids for Maisie yet. Still waiting.
-lunchcreek's mom


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 27, 2018)

Looks like Maisie likes day 155! Two bucks one doe, my brother has been watching them because my husband and I are at a YF&R Conference, can’t wait to get home and snuggle those babies!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 27, 2018)

Yay!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## BoboFarm (Jan 27, 2018)

Congratulations! I bet she's happy to have those babies out!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 27, 2018)

Bucklings



Doeling


----------



## BoboFarm (Jan 27, 2018)

Oreos! The doeling is a double-stuffed


----------



## Pamela (Jan 27, 2018)

I know where I'm going today!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2018)

Congrats! Get home quick! Those kids need some human provided lovin'!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 7, 2018)

We need an update!!!!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Feb 7, 2018)

I went to check cows this morning with my husband, we left at 7:30 and there were no kids, we came back at 9 and Maple had kidded! She had them mostly dried off and nursing. The grey one is a doeling and the black one is a Buckling. These Kiko goats are quite self sufficient. I am really starting to like them. Boer goats are cuter though! Haha


----------



## Sunny Searle (Feb 7, 2018)

In other news Lickaroo and Tornado are looking close. I have a due date for Lickaroo and that is February 10 so today is Day 147. I took a picture of her Monday and one this afternoon. Any guesses on when she will go? Her ligaments are really loose today but I can still find them.



 


 

Tornado is bagging more but she is a ff so I am not sure how big she will get, and she is a boer so who knows? She still has ligaments but she is quite swollen. We will see how soon she goes I guess!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 7, 2018)

Yay!! Cute kids! Will the Doeling be a keeper??


----------



## Sunny Searle (Feb 7, 2018)

I think so, my husband likes to keep all doeling kids. She does have very pretty colors though! My three year old named her Rose.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 7, 2018)

Well, your three year old is very good at naming things!!!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Feb 8, 2018)

Busy day! I had a doctors appointment and my mom was watching my kids. When I left Lickaroo s teats had finally filled and my mom called me while I was waiting for the doctor and said that Lickaroo had a long Amber rope. I hurried home after the appointment and watched her push for a bit and nothing was happening. So I went in and found the kid presenting breech with its back legs up next to it’s chest. I finally got one leg found, cupped the hoof and worked it around till I got it out, then she gave one big push and out came a Buckling! Then followed a doeling presenting correctly and another doeling that was breech but feet first this time. Triplets! One doeling is going to my mom so Lickaroo will only be raising twins. As we are drying kids off we look over and so Tornado pushing!!!!! We put her in a kidding pen and a few minutes later I go to check and the kid is about an inch from coming out and is presenting correctly thank goodness. Then the hooves come out and my mom and I gasp because they are enormous! She pushed hard for about 10 minutes and needed some help to gently get the elephant head out and then she had a Buckling! Just a single but that’s ok for a ff. Any way 4 kids today! I am exhausted! Better pictures later, my mom already took one doeling so she will have to post some pictures.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 8, 2018)

Congrats! Another nice assist!


----------



## BoboFarm (Feb 8, 2018)

Busy day! Congrats!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 8, 2018)

I love the colors!! Yay to things turning out well!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Dec 24, 2018)

Kidding season is upon us! We have 8 does due between Christmas and the middle of January, although most of them will probably be kidding by the end of the week. We have 3 first fresheners, I think they are all having one. I am so excited! I think our ff Spot will go first, her ligaments are all but gone and she has been screaming her head off every time we leave. I have dates for 4 of them, we will have to see!

This one is ff Faline. She is 3/4 boer, 1/4 nubian.





Ff Spot, she is 100% boer




2nd freshener Tornado, I love this girl. She is 100% boer




Ff Stars. She is 50% boer 50% Kiko and is honestly kind of crazy, she can jump just about any fence and the only reason she can’t now is because she is too fat, even though she isn’t that large. I am thinking one.


 



2nd freshener Dyna, she is Spot’s dam. 100% boer 


 

3rd freshener Maisie. I have her due date as the 27th, she is huge! 100% boer.


 

4th freshener Lickaroo, probably my favorite goat on the planet, she was loving on me the whole time I was putting the kidding pens together. Her due date is the 29th, she went two days early last year. She is bred to a nubian buck, she is also a nubian.


 

 
Bambi, 3rd freshener. 50% boer 50% nubian, her dam is Lickaroo and she is bred to the same nubian buck as Lickaroo.




Everyone else is bred to our Kiko buck.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 24, 2018)

You have some really nice looking goats. I think I recall you're in Idaho, right? Just curious why you bred to have them deliver right at the worst point of winter? I see snow on the ground in the pics. Are you concerned with it being too cold for the kids? I mean I imagine you've taken that into account.  all goes well and as planned.   Waiting on kid pics!


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Dec 24, 2018)

Pretty girls! You will be pretty busy! Can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Dec 24, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> You have some really nice looking goats. I think I recall you're in Idaho, right? Just curious why you bred to have them deliver right at the worst point of winter? I see snow on the ground in the pics. Are you concerned with it being too cold for the kids? I mean I imagine you've taken that into account.  all goes well and as planned.   Waiting on kid pics!





We bred them for this time of year for 3 reasons, one, we usually kid the end of January which is actually colder than right now. Two, the market is high in March for weaned goats here so we wanted them to be ready to sell when the prices were up. And 3, we have started selling some of our kids for 4-H and this will give them a little more time to make weight. It is definitely crazy with Christmas being tomorrow though!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Dec 30, 2018)

Faline kidded yesterday right before we headed to a family Christmas party. I got there in time to catch a white doeling with black eye makeup. We are naming her Flower from the movie Bambi because Falines dams name is Bambi. We are pleased and are waiting impatiently for the other kids!


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Dec 30, 2018)

Awww she's so cute


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 1, 2019)

Dyna kidded today! She had no ligaments at 9:30 a.m. so I checked on her every hour or so. I checked her at 12:45 and she wasn’t doing anything. At 1:20 she had a kid on the ground. It was only about 12 degrees and the amniotic fluid was turning into an icy gel. My sister in law took her inside to dry off. Then she started to push again and ice formed on the bubble before the second kid came out. She had two healthy little doelings!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 1, 2019)

Congrats! Glad you were there to help them survive the cold.


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Jan 1, 2019)

Congratulations! They are cute! Good job on getting them warm and dry so they didn't turn into goatsicles!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 2, 2019)

Holy cow! Maisie has quads!!!!!! She just kidded. She is my brother In laws doe and of course he is out of town with his wife. My husband and i have 3 human kids one of which is 6 months old and we are trying to juggle kids and goats and it’s 10degrees outside! Aghhhh! Can a boer doe support 4 kids? I am thinking not. What do we do? They act like they don’t want to nurse and they keep getting too cold. Should I try and milk her and give them a bottle? I have never had quads! Three doelings and one Buckling


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 2, 2019)

Are their mouths warm? If so, yes, try and get them some colostrum from their mom. If their mouths are cold, you need to get their body temp up first, I believe so they can digest the food? 

Congrats!!

@Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice and others can provide more information.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 2, 2019)

Congrats on 4 live kids. What BWG just said... milk out colostrum from mom to give to them. Make sure they all get some, the sooner the better. From what I understand it's pretty common with boers that they often don't produce enough milk to adequately feed even twins. You may have to pull the two smallest and make them bottle babies... If you have another goat producing adequately, you could supplement them with the other doe's milk. Good luck!


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 2, 2019)

Okay, they have all had colostrum from a bottle and two have figured out how to nurse so they are with Maisie. We will be bottle feeding the other two. Thanks for your advice! I am exhausted...... quads are so much work.


----------



## Sunny Searle (Jan 4, 2019)

In the last 24 hours I have helped deliver 7 kids. Tornado kidded yesterday afternoon. She had twins, a doeling and a buckling. Then Spot, Bambi, and Lickaroo all lost their ligaments last night. Spot went first. She had a long amber rope at 1 am and was pushing a little but not really making progress. I went inside to rest and my sister in law checked her a few times. Then at 5 I decided to do an internal exam to see what was going on. The kid was huge! And posterior, and head first no hooves. So I pushed him back in and flipped him, and grabbed the hooves. She pushed and I pulled and I was sweating like a crazy. It was HARD. I finally got him out. She laid on the ground for a while in shock and the kid was super tired too. He was 5lbs even. Which is pretty big for how small Spot is. Anyway, it was traumatic.

So I slept from 6-9 and then went out check goats and Bambi was pushing. She had a doeling and a Buckling. We got them cleaned up and Lickaroo started pushing, she had two HUGE bucklings. So anyway. I am exhausted. I am going to take a little nap.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 4, 2019)

Congratulations  on so many doe's,  i lost count of how many kids were born...sounds like you NEED a rest...good luck with the new kids.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 4, 2019)

Total cuteness in those pics! Congrats on the successful births and the assist!


----------

